# S. Miguel (Açores): Falta de chuva obriga a cortes de água na Ribeira Grande



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

A falta de chuva na ilha de São Miguel está a obrigar a Câmara Municipal da Ribeira Grande a efectuar cortes nocturnos no abastecimento de água em algumas zonas do concelho, anunciou hoje a autarquia. Segundo o vereador Jaime Rita, a pouca pluviosidade registada está a diminuir a pressão de água nas zonas altas do concelho, o que implica cortes nocturnos para que os depósitos possam recuperar a sua capacidade.
O responsável autárquico da divisão de águas e serviços urbanos explicou à agência Lusa que "o Verão prolongado" está "a afectar um pouco os caudais" no concelho, particularmente nas zonas altas, onde a falta de pressão de água é mais notada. "Devido à falta de chuva, as nascentes estão a debitar muita pouca água para os reservatórios, insuficiente para manter o abastecimento normal 24 horas por dia, daí que a água corra com menor pressão", precisou. É o caso das localidades de Lomba da Maia e de São Pedro, Lombinha da Maia, Lugar da Ribeira Funda e Burguete.
A situação tem levado a autarquia a proceder a cortes de abastecimento entre as 22:00 locais e o início da manhã do dia seguinte. "A água que se está a gastar é, muitas vezes, superior àquela que as nascentes debitam", observou o vereador.
Segundo Jaime Rita, a população daquelas zonas está devidamente avisada para a necessidade do fecho do abastecimento de água durante a noite, um procedimento que "terá que ser feito enquanto não chover o suficiente".
Com o objectivo de contornar este problema, a autarquia tem contado com a colaboração dos bombeiros, que "têm injectado água nos depósitos", acrescentou. O vereador admitiu, contudo, que, a manter-se a situação de "falta de chuva", poderão ocorrer cortes de água com "mais frequência".
Recentemente, a autarquia anunciou um investimento de oito milhões de euros, até 2009, em obras de abastecimento de água na zona poente do concelho, que vai permitir acabar com a falta de água sentida durante o Verão nas freguesias do Pico da Pedra, Calhetas e Rabo de Peixe. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

É de estranhar, pois a pluviosidade dessa regiao e enorme... o que se passa e que consequencias virá para nos...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

]ToRnAdO[;95748 disse:
			
		

> É de estranhar, pois a pluviosidade dessa regiao e enorme... o que se passa e que consequencias virá para nos...



O que se passa é que o AA não vai para sul por nada, quando não está por cima de nós está em cima dos Açores e quando está por cima de nós tem um prolongamento até aos Açores, o que não deixa como é claro, as frentes passar, isto está a passar-se tanto durante o Verão como Inverno.


----------



## fablept (12 Nov 2008 às 20:12)

Na ilha da Terceira tambem foi necessário haver cortes de água durante os meses de Agosto/Setembro..podem ler um pequeno resumo aqui.

Num arquipélago que depende da agricultura (o maior consumidor de água) e com o aumento de número de turistas no Verão (em média um turista consome o dobro da água que um local), só vejo maiores "crises" no futuro por esta altura do ano..


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

Fico agora a entender um pouco melhor o motivo que leva a Ilha de S. Miguel (melhor dizendo, Ponta Delgada) a ficar num lugar tão baixo em termos de precipitação, no ranking acumulado que vou publicando no meu Blog. Afinal, as coisas começam realmente a bater certo.
O que é particularmente interessante é o facto que, nas ilhas, a presença de nebulosidade e a elevada humidade nem sempre corresponde a maiores quantidades de precipitação.
Ah, é preciso também referir que Ponta Delgada fica numa área exposta a sul.


----------



## Hazores (13 Nov 2008 às 01:01)

boa noite

penso que nada melhor que um açoriano, terceirense, para falar do assunto, embora não seja nem de longe nemde perto um especialista na matéria.

diz fablept:
"Na ilha da Terceira tambem foi necessário haver cortes de água durante os meses de Agosto/Setembro..podem ler um pequeno resumo aqui."

desde o mês de junho que na ilha terceira mais concretamente no concelho de angra do heroismo, que a falta de agua é uma realidade, por mais incrivel que pareça no sec XXI, mas a realidade é que hoje 12/11/2008, ainda houve cortes de água em alguams freguesias deste concelho.

as justificações são muitas mas pouco claras, desde a falta de chuva, a um aumento de consumo devido aos turistas (  esta é demais), arrebentamento dos aquiferos...... sei lá tudo serve de desculpa para a falta de água na ilha.

o IM delegação dos açores já vieram a publico dizer que embora o nivel de precipitação este ano fosse mais baixo, houve anos anteriores que ainda foi registado niveis de precipitação mais baixos e não houve cortes no abastecimento público.



Gerofil disse:


> O que é particularmente interessante é o facto que, nas ilhas, a presença de nebulosidade e a elevada humidade nem sempre corresponde a maiores quantidades de precipitação.



isto foi também um dos grandes problemas este ano na ilha terceira foi a falta de nebulosidade, só para informação grande parte dos aquiferos da ilhasão recarregados através da precipitação da intercepção de nevoeiros, no interior da ilha.
posso adiantar de fonte segura que cerca de dez a vinte por cento da percipitação registada no interior da ilha é devidoa esta precipitação oculta.

esta pode ser uma razão para a falta de água nas ilhas, no entanto, na ilha terceira apenas essa situação só por si não é razão para os cortes de água à mais de 4 meses,estando sempre os niveis de caudais das nascentes muito baixos.

por certo que as chuvadas que tem caido na ilha nas ultimas semanas  já haveria um ligeiro aumento desses mesmos caudais... embora a chuva ainda não tenha sido suficiente para recargar os aquiferos

existiria por certo  mais umas coisas para dizer, maso post já vai longo....

ps: hoje a acentuação do texto passou ao lado... sorry


----------



## fablept (13 Nov 2008 às 01:14)

@Gerofil

Concordo contigo, é muito raro ter o céu completamente limpo ou seco como no Continente, mas tambem não chove tanto como as pessoas pensam. Costumamos dizer que temos as 4 estações do ano, num dia só

Alguma informação sobre as limitações de captação de água nos Açores..



> Os Açores são um exemplo da dependência de recursos hídricos subterrâneos, porquanto o escoamento de superfície tem geralmente um regime torrencial e os lagos, embora configurando reservas estratégicas de água, encontram-se com a sua qualidade degradada face ao processo de eutrofização. Por outro lado, a maior pressão sobre a água subterrânea, reflectida no esperado aumento da procura em mais de 40% até 2020, implica efectuar uma gestão eficaz dos recursos face às condicionantes existentes. Os aquíferos, atendendo à sua reduzida dimensão, perdem capacidade de regulação, o que é desde logo evidenciado pela quebra dos caudais das nascentes verificado no período de estiagem. Fonte: Departamento de Geologia da Fcul



@Hazores

Acerca dos consumo dos turistas, nem sempre o que os professores me ensinam pode estar correcto..devia ter citado o professor


----------



## Hazores (13 Nov 2008 às 09:55)

[/QUOTE]@Hazores

Acerca dos consumo dos turistas, nem sempre o que os professores me ensinam pode estar correcto..devia ter citado o professor [/QUOTE]


não! os professores não é que ensinam isto, nem fui eu que disse,  tu é que referencias-te num post anteror que os turistas consumiam o dobro da água do que um local, mas também já vi esta queixa várias vezes nos orgãos de comunicação social.

Posso adiantar que em S. Maria as coisas estão a começar a complicar, especialmente para a agricultura, segundo a rtp-açores não chove à mais de cinco meses na ilha (entenda-se chuva significativa) e as pastagens não têm humidade suficiente para crescer. 

Na ilha do Pico domingo passado houve enxurradas, em algumas zonas, devido a uma depressão que estacionou a sul do grupo central e se dispersou passado poucas horas, segundo a rtp-açores houve lugares (zonas afectadas e não sei como encontraram os valores)em que a preciptação acumulada chegou aos 65mm.

Meus amigos, os açores são assim.... 
por isso é que é uma região fantástica


----------

